

Show HN: Android time tracker based on the '10,000-hour rule' - drfloob

http://goo.gl/ZlTnM<p>I wrote a simple (currently free) Android tool to help graphically track your goals, with sights set on reaching 10,000 hours of practice.<p>Right now it's very simple and does most of what I need it to do. I'm interested in making it more useful, and I want to let those that would use it drive its development. This is a productivity- and self-improvement-focused group of folks, so your feedback would be greatly appreciated.<p>Questions:<p>- In general, is something like this useful to you?<p>- What features would you like to see implemented?<p>- I'd pay $5 for this if ... &#60;fill in the blank&#62;<p>Thanks for taking a look. I hope you find it useful.
======
duiker101
I do not want to sound rude or else, but please, please, work on the design of
the app. You do not need to come up with the best design ever but at least
don't make it look like a website from 1998. We need all to work a bit on this
to improve the general feel of the apps on android. You will notice that also
your app will have a download boost. The UI is the first thing a user notices
and even if your apps has some amazing functionality it will be judged mostly
by that. I know you are a developer, so am i. But now not caring about this is
no longer acceptable.

This might be even your first project and i strongly encourage you to go on,
but doing the right thing from the beginning is the best way to reduce
problems later. As already said you do not need complicate stuff. Just....
fine.

------
drfloob
Link: <http://goo.gl/ZlTnM>

